# Drum Roll....



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought this deserved a thread in itself. For those of you who are with new puppies and they are taking time to settle in, will understand my happiness! Well 2 weeks later, Dora has decided Dasher is here to stay and now there has been quit a bit of wrestling at hand. I think Kimberly might be right about Dora's coat will be short in a few weeks (if you listen you can hear Dasher's hair ball!) I did have to take Belle out of the equation as she doesn't like dogs playing like dogs. But this happened yesterday morning and keeps happening :whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. so cute. That is adorable how they are playing. Watch out for that face biting... there may be no face hairs on Dora if Dasher has his way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

See, Dora? He really _is_ fun! :whoo:

Amanda, I know how happy this makes you! I love how Dora keeps looking at you like, "Are you sure this is ok, Mom?" I bet this is just the first of many _Wrestlemania - Neezer Style_ sessions ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How fun . . . it's amazing that Dasher didn't end up on the floor! Dora seems to be very gentle for now . . .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup! That's every day in my house, but ours looks a little more ferocious. Lots of face biting and ear biting. Glad they're interacting well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, that is so cute! I love it! Now you know why mine are kept in short cuts, this goes on all day with all three. Dora will need a good brushing after every play session! Glad she has finally accepted that Dasher is there to stay!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- he was thrown off the bed pretty hard this morning and he jumped up barking! 

Yeah thank goodness Dora has hair cause his teeth ARE SUPER SHARP!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo!!! Nothing better in life than watching two Neezers playing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,
Bella is not allowed to play with them?? lol

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that she has decided to start playin with her brother it was a very cute play session!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, looks just like our house with the rough housing and playing! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is so cute! I loved that pause where Dora and Dasher are looking at each other motionless before they go at it again. My two do that too...from across the room. Great video!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- Belle doesn't play with the family dog, she would have to get off her thrown, come on she is way too dignified for that!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Looks like Dora has discovered that you got her a HAVANESE! She's very gentle with him. Bet you're thrilled that you've got a happy, playful family of three now.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Ryan- Belle doesn't play with the family dog, she would have to get off her thrown, come on she is way too dignified for that!


ound: such the little princess, isn't she??

love the video. I'm glad they're having some fun!
Also seems like a day in my life. Mine have done it since day we brought Bodie home. They're like doggie tumble weeds rolling through the house, barking, growling, and "fighting", several times a day.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay :whoo: how fun to finally see them play. I can see that Dasher is a little devil like Pablo and I agree that Dora is very gentle with her.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the video. It makes me want a friend for Cicero....but might take me a while to talk DH into sharing him. I just want to see him play with a dog his size like that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love it! That looks and sounds like my house. Dasher is just adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like Dora is enjoying having a little brother!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is so wonderful! I'm glad they've finally started to play!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great video, Amanda! I'm surprised it took Dora so long. Stinker!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys have no idea. I have been reading this how to train a performance dog book where it kind of tells you to be the center of your dogs world and not let it play with the other dogs (Obviously I am not doing that!) but I was starting to think I would always be Dasher's center! I am so glad she finally gave in!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, there are also people that say that a conformation dog will show better if he lives in a crate and only gets positive attention in the ring. I'm not doing that either. Blah. I love watching them play. It's so enjoyable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- great, Dasher is going to really have a hard time. If having me on the other end of the lead isn't bad enough....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You've started conformation classes, right? You'll do fine!

(That theory posted above certainly isn't the only way to do it. I haven't done it and I've managed to finish two dogs in four weekends! If the dog is good, the dog is good. Dasher's definitely good! )


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It sure looks like Dora has decided it's nice to have a little hava-brother.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great video Amanda. That happens in our house everyday but these two are even more rambunctious. Benji's tail has thinned out quite a bit with Lizzie chewing and pulling on it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Too sweet, that is how he played not only with his littermates, but also his mommy and half brother Bugsy!!! I would say, watch out for the missing hair Dasher might end up with though, he might end up in the ring with no coat! LOLOLOL Not a good thing for a show puppy!! oh, and then I just read he fell off the bed, ouch. I know you are careful, that is the number one cause of small breed dogs injuries. I agree, let him be a dog, but all the while remembering, you want him to be an AKC champion dog too. <grin>


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, cute! I'm so glad Dora has decided he's pretty fun to have around 

We're on day 3 and that is what it looks like 24/7 at our house. It's actually getting kind of annoying as I want my play time too, lol!! Seriously, I have to take one in a room by itself to get alone or training time.

Oh, and they have both started hacking up hair balls, lol!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*just wait now*

They'll be running all over the house. Ah...just wait, the fun is just beginning.
Linda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Kathy. Dasher and I had a talk tonight about this show dog thing after he decided to dig in the mulch (that is way more fun than all the toys!) We are trying to be on the same page!!!

This has just taken Dora awhile- she has gotten more settled in her old age and I think her and Belle battling for alpha has caused her to be a bit unsettled about her role in the house. They are still going back and forth!

Amanda (wondering if I better delete the pool thread <BG>!!!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I'm so happy for you! Your little neezers are finally hav-ing fun together! Dora is being very gentle too. Good girl Dora!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that video is a mirror image of what my two boys do several times every day. It's so much fun to see how they play! It's been a year that we've had both of our Havs, and hubby and I are still very much entertained when they go at it like this. 

I LOL at seeing Belle peeking up over the end of the bed near the end of your clip. She just HAD to check things out. Had to make sure those Havvies were behaving. Harrummppffff ! ound: I love Belle. 

When will you start showing Dasher, Amanda? No doubt you will be spending a lot of time getting the snarls out of Dora's and his coats. Fun!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Yay! Sometimes siblings take a little getting used to.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

It's so funny that this took place on your bed. Posh absolutely adores her cavie cousin Lucy (I've posted about her before) and Lucy is way submissive and doesn't get in the play mood right off the bat. However, when these two girls are on my bed, it's as if the playing field is equal and they just go at like gang busters. I've offered to watch Lucy this weekend for my SIL so if that comes to fruition I'll try and get some video of their time on "my" bed.
Amanda I'm just so happy for you. I imagine it's how I felt when my human kiddos finally started interacting (they are four years apart) my heart literally swelled, I just didn't know that kind of love was possible.
I hope to be in CA in August, near San Jose, I don't know if you'll be on your way by that time, but it would be great to meet you and the neezers and Madame Belle.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so glad Dora's playing! 
Was Dasher just constantly trying to engage her in play and she was rejecting? My Bf's older bichon won't play with Toby and tells him so with growls and a snap if necessary, but Toby doesn't get it. I have to physically separate them otherwise I worry the bichon will get pushed too far.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora was really ignoring him at first. Belle was more biting and attacking him but she would wag her tail so I think she kind of liked it (she has a bit of a sick side!) However, now they are doing it a lot more. Belle is now policing like normal. So I do grab her and pick her up so she doesnt fight with Dora. Dora won't put up with Belle acting like a psycho anymore.

However, I thought I was only getting one stud dog out of this deal- last night Dora did not stop humping Dasher! She would dance with him and suddenly it would turn really dirty (and no Ryan I didnt take photos!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So wheres the photos?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

oh crap...


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Beamer said:


> oh crap...


Hahahaha... *makes notes about Ryan*


----------

